# can i feed my goats alfalfa cubes



## sulphurfire

And if so how much per goat? Hay here is scarce and extremely expensive. With the kids back in school we can't stake them out to browse as much as we would like. and I'm hoping the cubes are a viable alternative to give them something to ruminate on.


----------



## freedomstarfarm

Mine get the alfalfa pellets mixed in their grain. 
Haven't tried the cubes. How had are they? They may need to be soaked some so they can eat them. :shrug:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

We had some for our horses and I thought it would be ok to feed the goats. So I put some out. I QUICKLY gathered them all back up because the goats took the entire cube in their mouth and walked around while trying to chew it. 

I got very scared that they could choke on the cubes. So I never did try to feed them the cubes again. 

I think if you smooshed or chopped up the cubes they would be fine for them to eat and even good for them. Maybe they would not choke on them, but it made me nervous.


----------



## liz

I feed mine alfalfa cubes that I break up into smaller pieces....they're usually easily broken by hand but sometimes I have to use a pair of channel locks to break the really hard ones. For 5 nigerian does, I give a 1 gallon bucket full dispersed into 5 different feed pans so that they all get once a day...this is with a clover mix hay as well as browse. The broken cubes take them longer to eat because of the longer fibers, pellets are added to grain rations of does in milk. I only soak the alfalfa chop in warm water during winter to give them a warm meal.

Tractor Supply also started to carry Standlee brands of hay/forage products and have included mini alfalfa cubes as well as Timothy/Alfalfa and Oat/Alfalfa standard cubes.


----------



## sulphurfire

They are hard if I don't break them up ( I break them up for the horses as well) they look like range cubes otherwise. They also get a pelleted goat feed that had ac in it . I just worry about my babies. They are supposed to be a project for my daughter to learn( she wants to be a large animal vet) and hopefully make a little money, at least break even,but we are just getting started and wanting to do things right. 
From what I've heard about tractor supply I wish we had one here. Though our local feed store owner is great and tries to get what we need and if he can't then he will call around to find what we need.


----------



## liz

I wish you had a TSC available too! They've coma a LONG way in the products they carry!

If you are worried about the goats choking, smash the cubes with a hammer...not into a powder but fine enough that it separates the fibers and the goat can sort and pick.....I've also found that if they aren't frantic about eating( I think I'm safe in saying that ALL goats act as if they are starved when they see food) offering different areas as feeding spots can ensure that the goat eating isn't in a hurry to get too big a mouthful before they are chased away by another.


----------



## Farmgirl675

Like Liz does I also feed mine cubes but break them up into smaller pieces. I have also used the pellets to mix with grain, both are a good option....since I use the cubes as treats for the horses and cows I tend to use them more...no sense buying two different bags. Another option may be to cut browse to put into their pen...when I have mine in pens and not out in pastures we cut branches off the trees near their pen and weave them into the fence so it's not on the ground. they all love to "browse" the fences.


----------



## StaceyRosado

I feed the mini cubes -- by Stanley comes in a red or purple bag (I always forget which comes in red the pellets or cubs) 

I use to break them up real small but found my goats could eat them that size (amazingly) so I stopped and I only break up the real real big ones


----------



## Burns Branch Boers

oh cool, then I am going to try the standlee brand of cubes-that sounds great. I have wanted to feed the alfalfa cubes so now I know...I can smack them w/a hammer :laugh: and/or feed the smaller ones! :greengrin:


----------

